# نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv



## madonna samuel (1 يناير 2008)

*نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv 

*ترنيمة جميلة للصغار و كمان اللى عاملين كبار.... كلنا اولادك يا ربنا يسوع .. اقبلنا ​*http://www.4shared.com/file/33542941/fd63aeee/Nounou.html​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

جارى التحميل بس عجبتنى اللى عاملين كبار دول :yahoo:

جميلة اوى بجد ​


----------



## wawa_smsm (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

أنا بحب الترنيمة دى جدا ,بس ماكانتش عندى.
ميرسييييييييييييييي ليكى يامادونا .. ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

الترنيمة دى انا بموت فيها

بس نزلتها من كذا موقع اكتر من مرة ودايمآ مقطوعة فى الاخر

يا رب تكون دى كاملة للاخر 

و ميرسى خالص و جارى التحميل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

مادونا يا مادونا الترنيمة كاااااااااااااااملة اخييييييييييرآ :yahoo:

اشكرك يا رب و ميرسى ليكى يا مادونا :yahoo:​


----------



## madonna samuel (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

*عام جديد سعيد... مليان هدايا كتير من بابا يسوع... اولها الترنيمة كااااااااملة مخصوص لارق فراشة.... و كلمة عجبت ابنة البابا كيرلس و كمان رضا واوا سمسم.... ياااااه ربنا يسوع دايما عاوز يفرحنا.... بس في ملء الزمان...:36_22_26::new8:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

ميرسى يا احلى مادونا انا اخت الترنيمة و عملتلها فيدو كليب و لسا عايزة ارفعة تشوفية و الكل يشوفة بس ازاى ارفعة مش عارفة لسا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

مادونا نزلت الترنيمة فيدو هنا 

شوفيها

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37569

:yahoo:​


----------



## derem (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

*الترنيمة حلوة بجد*​


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

مع بداية السنة متنوش الاستعاد لاستقاد المسيح وتكون قلوبكم مذود لة


----------



## diaaonsy (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

ترنيمة جميلة جدا وكان نفسى فيها من زمان


----------



## نشات جيد (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## madonna samuel (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

*يا فراشة .... الفيديو رررررررااااااائع... العيال قمر ..... والاجمل كمان لو كان يسوع معاهم.... عمل حقيقى رائع و كله رقة.... ربنا يبارك كل عمل تمتد اليه يدك... و دايما حبيبتى متشالة فى عيون بابا يسوع :big29: ​*


----------



## كوك (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

شكرا  اوى  اوى  اوى   بس انا عيزه على جهازززززززززززززززز


----------



## melika103 (12 يناير 2008)

كنت قرات فى الطلبات نونو الى بتيجى على ctv على العموم الينك اه وشكرا
http://www.4shared.com/file/34419232/36646328/____.html?s=1


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

الف شكر على الترنيمة 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mina3338 (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

شكرا علي الترنيمه اللي الكل كان منتظرها


----------



## stmarygirl (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

ميرسىىىىىىى جدا على الترنيمة


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

شكرا علي الترنيمة


----------



## كارلوس جون (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

:yaka:شكرا علي الترنيمة الجميلة دي وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## totty (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

_مـــــــــيرسى
ربنا يعوووضك_​


----------



## amir nasr (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

متشكر جدا وربنا يعوضك انا لية 24ساعة كنت بدور علي الترنيمة دية0لو فية كليب كمان يبقي 10علي10


----------



## kmmmoo (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## porio (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

ميرسى على الترنيمة الجامدة دى ربنا يباركك ويعوضك:big35:


----------



## mimento (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

شكرا ليك يا جميل


----------



## Meriamty (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*



ميرسى جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## amir nasr (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

انانزلت الترنيمة وبجد كنت محتاج ليها جدآ لان كان عندنا يوم روحى لاطفال مدارس الاحد0ربنا يعوض تعبكم يا احلي منتدى و احلى اعضاء0 خادم من كنيسة العذراء و القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي 15 مايو0


----------



## مارينا مسعود (2 فبراير 2008)

*ترنيمة نونو*

1-نونو انا مت شال فى عيونة نايم هو يكونوا عليا سهرانين صوتة مالى ودانى وموتة كان علشان ملكوتة ليا من سنين القرار طول عمرى انا هاعشلك تبقى حياتى ملك ايديك وارسم بسمة على وشك تفرح بيا وافرح بيك 2- برضة هاكبر وابقى جدو وافضل نونو عنده ويفضل راعى امين ضؤئة رقة قلبو وزوقوعطفة وحبو وشوقة لولادة المؤمنين عالفكرة القرار بيتقال مرتين والعدد برضة مرتين مارينا مسعود
لينك التحميل


----------



## مارينا مسعود (3 فبراير 2008)

*ترنيمة طول نونو*

نونو

1-               نونو انا متشال فى عيونة نايم هما يكونو عينيا سهرانين

                 صوتة مالى ودانى وموتةكان عشان ملكوتة ليا من سنين            

القرار

طول عمرى انا هاعيشلك تبقا حياتى ملك ايديك  ارسم بسمة على وشك   
                                       تفرح بيا وافرح بيك

2-              واكبر وابقى بحبة اكتر حب قد  ما بقدر من  كل   قدرتى

                 فاكر كل جمايلة وشاكر حب قلبة الغافر غفر لى خطيتى        


3-             برضة هكبروابقى جدو وافضل نونو عنده ويفضل راعى امين

                ضوئة رقة قلبه وزوقة عطفة وحبة وشوقة لولادة المؤمنين   


           صلوا من اجلى مارينا مسعود


----------



## مارينا مسعود (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل ترنيمة حلوة جدا انا نزلتها كلمات فى نفس القسم علشان كل حد ما ها يدخل هيلا قيها حلوة طيب عايز يكتبها علشان يحفظها هيدور هيلاقيا يبا تعاون ولا مش تعاون فى المنتدى شششششششششكككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااا

مارينا مسعود


----------



## tata2000 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

*ميرسى قوى على الترنيمة الجميلة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*:36_3_16:


----------



## simon2005 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

شكرا جدا على تعب محبتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

مشكور يا غالى على الترنيمة


----------



## merola (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

_*ميرسى على الترنيمة
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​*_


----------



## merola (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة طول نونو*

_*جميللللللللة اوى يا مرينا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*_


----------



## كرستين غبريال (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

ميرسى اوى على الترنيمه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## akmalfad (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

سلام السيد المسيح معكم ويعوضكم عن تعب محبتكم 
بالنيابة عن اولادى اشكلاكم على هذة الترنيمة الرائعة


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

شكراً ليك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ramyjust (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

ميرسى قوى


----------



## منير السوهاجى (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

فرحتينى يا مارينا وصدمتينى مرة وحدة كدة 
هى فين الترنيمة ...............
ولا انتى اخلة تسمعيها بس 
قولى .........  علشان افهم ودمى مايتحرقش
انا محتاج الترنيمة دى يا جماعة


----------



## مارينا مسعود (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

ادخل على الترانيم  هتلاقيها باسم ترنيمة طول نونو (هو  اسم الموضوع غلط )تفتاحها هتلاقيها صوت وكلمات شكرا


----------



## shamssherif (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

الف الف شكر


----------



## plkjhg (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كتييييييييييييرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## plkjhg (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رومانى الفارس (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

ترنيمة حلووووووة قوى قوى قوى قوى :new8::new8:


----------



## مايكل نبيل زكى (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

ممكن حد يبعتهالى


----------



## jim_halim (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

أنا كان نفسي من زمان فيها 

شكراً لي كتير


----------



## kersten (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

الترنيمة هايلة


----------



## kersten (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

شكرا على الترنيمة:kap::kap::kap:


----------



## kersten (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

شكرا


----------



## مادونا يحيي (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

_الترنيمة جميلة خالص:t7::t7::t7:_


----------



## cuteledia (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

الترنيمة حلوة اوي اوي   يسوع يباركك


----------



## sondos_m2006 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

*شكرا على الترنيمة جميلة جدا جدا والبنت عسولة خالص*


----------



## remonmoro (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

*نونو انا مت شال فى عيونة نايم هو يكونوا عليا سهرانين صوتة مالى ودانى وموتة كان علشان ملكوتة ليا من سنين القرار طول عمرى انا هاعشلك تبقى حياتى ملك ايديك وارسم بسمة على وشك تفرح بيا وافرح بيك 2- برضة هاكبر وابقى جدو وافضل نونو عنده ويفضل راعى امين ضؤئة رقة قلبو وزوقوعطفة وحبو وشوقة لولادة المؤمنين*

*thank you*​


----------



## emy (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

_مرسى اوى يا قمر _
_جارى التحميل _​


----------



## gigi angel (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

مرسى اوى على الترنيم الحلوه دى


----------



## CHRISTY.MARTY (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

_انا بحب الترنيمة دي اوي 
ميرسي ليكي يا مارينا​_


----------



## azizco (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

haga hilwa kawy


----------



## ريمون صابر (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

*:smil13:*


----------



## فادى بنيامين (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

أنا عايز ترنيمة بعته بكام


----------



## qazwsxcv (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

uiiouhiyui


----------



## hany01 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

tnxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popnnnnnnnnnn (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## m222 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## m222 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## shisha2008 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

ميرسى اوى على الترنيمه الجميله وجارى تحميلها


----------



## نبيل برسوم (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

ميرسى على الترنيمة انا كنت بدور عليها


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة نونو*

مرررررررسى اوى


----------



## coco333 (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

الف شكر على الترنيمة 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
*  انا من زمان وانا بدور على الترنيمة دى
واتمنى لو يكون فى قسم فالمنتدى متخصص للترانيم اللى بتتعرض على القنوات المسيحية الفضائية ذى     Aghapy  و  CTV*


----------



## sosana (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه بصوت البنت /ctv*

ميرسي على الترنيمة


----------



## mony565 (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

الترنيمة اترفعت من الموقع

كنت محتاجها يا مادونا جدا


----------



## madonna samuel (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

*الترنيمة رفعتها تانى على *
http://www.4shared.com/file/56750472/96959d4/Nounou.html
*ربنا يسوع يبارك خدمتك ...... لا تنسى ذكرى فى صلاتك*


----------



## mony565 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

للاسف يا مادونا 

الترنيمة جميلة جدا ميرسي لتعبك كتير

بس مش كاملة انا كنت عاوزها كاملة


----------



## madonna samuel (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

*عزيزتى انا نزلت الترنيمة و كانت كاملة .... حاولى مرة كمان... اّسفة على تعبك*


----------



## mony565 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نونو انا متشال فى عيونه.Mp3*

اه طلعت كاملة

معلش يا مادونا انا اسف ما اخدتش بالي

ميرسي ليكي كتير

بس انا ولد واسمي منير


----------



## biob (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة نونو*

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مارينا مسعود (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة نونو*

اشكر كل اللى دخلوا لكن يا استاذ منير الوخاجى لية بس الغلط مش فية ذوق شوية


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة نونو*

اية الجمال ده
تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ناريمان (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة نونو*

حلوة موووووووووووووووت

ميرسي اوى ​


----------



## lolomrmr_asad (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة نونو*

ممكن حديشرحلى ازاى احمل الترنيمه  انا بحبها اوى


----------



## kerolls399 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة نونو انا متشال فى عيونه*

*ترنيمة نونو على سيرفرات كتير * :lol: 


رابيد شير
http://rapidshare.com/files/166977850/__1606___1608___1606___1608_.mp3.html

4shared.com
http://www.4shared.com/file/72953905/4e412413/_online.html

Mdeiafire.com
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jvqyzqtyxhv

files.to
http://www.files.to/get/472962/vzwggzz7hd

2shared.com
http://www.2shared.com/file/4340092/937f153f/_online.html

zshare.net
http://www.zshare.net/audio/51795949249499d2/

filesend.net
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=c1dd18fc5d2441975c2b67a59b3f6144​


----------



## Amir Ed (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة نونو انا متشال فى عيونه*

ألف شكر يا كرلس ترنيمة جميلة أوي ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

